# Bloat or just getting fat?



## Babushka Blue (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi,

I have had these guys for only about a month.  The black one has always been a little bigger.  I cant tell if thid would be considered bloat or if he is just getting a bit fat.  He also has kinda shaggy hair which makes him fluffier.  I fed him some grain mixed with baking soda a little while ago just in case.  Wondering what the more experienced opinions are..
He is bending over in the pic where he looks really big, so that may be a bit misleading.  Also - the collage is the same pic three times.  I couldnt figure out how to delete it.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks OK to me...  Generally when a goat has bloat, you don't want to feed additional grain... that just makes things worse. You want to restrict to water and hay only...


----------



## Babushka Blue (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## goats4us (Jun 16, 2018)

I have one that I was worried about, too. Has a larger abdomen than the others, but it's not firm if I push on her and she's in no distress. She's also much larger than the others all the way around so I wasn't sure if it's normal or not. Been just keeping an eye on her and no changes. Should we nix the grain for a few days?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 16, 2018)

No bloat, and not fat.

Never judge the body condition by the belly. I would have a fecal checked, his belly isn't bloated, but he may have a bit of a "pot belly" if he has parasites or cocci. Do they have minerals? The black goat looks like he has a rough coats (could be cocci, parasites, mineral issues), and possibly a little underweight. The other goat in the pic looks like a little lean. Did the breeder have the kids on cocci prevention? What is their diet? How old are they?


----------

